# My ongoing battle.......PLEASE HELP ME! ;-(



## wrangler (Oct 14, 2007)

I have had this tank since 2008. It is a 70g corner bow. It has eco complete and cichlid sand (for contrast) as substrate. When I originally set up I spread floradepot under the substrate. while I had great growth from my plants in the beginning, I always had an algae problem. Originally I attributed it to having too much light and not dosing or using CO2. I purchased dry ferts, started using CO2 and raised my lights while cutting bulbs. Still had algae! 
Finantial times changed and I wanted to go simpler. I stopped dosing CO2 and dry ferts. I purchased root tabs and put my light down to 1 bulb for 10 hrs/day. 
I still have algae! its been the same no matter what conditions are in the tank........ its completely frusterating! 
First what is it.....I say a clado. Second how do I get rid of it? I pull it out and it comes right back!
Oh and it doesnt get any taller than what is shown......


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Peroxide and activated carbon. Kill the algae and remove its allelopaths.


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh, physical removal first!


----------



## Imi Statue (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm with Steven, physically remove what you can, then peroxide and carbon.

Something to see how it works: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9b6xPlasgY8

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=93074 icon_winkread thoroughly)

Lots more to read: http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Algae/hydrogen-peroxide.html


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

You could also try adding a few amano shrimp if you don't have any, they should help you keep it down as well. 
From one aquarist to another Good Luck! Nothing like algae to ruin a good tank


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

What is your tank spec? Please include everything.

Also picture of your full tank shot.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 14, 2007)

70g

4 bags Eco complete-planted black
1 bag Eco complete cichlid sand(black/white)

Under the substrate I used
Sera Floredepot 2.4kg

For lighting I am using
AquaticLife T5 HO and Lunar Light Fixture

2 54w T5 HO 10,000k
1 54w T5 HO 10k/daylight slimpak
1 54w T5 HO 6500k
*
ONLY RUNNING 1 BULB*




Currently for ferts I am ROOT TABS


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Looks like hair, fuzz, AND clado.

Once algae is this well established, simply changing the tank setup and parameters usually won't make it go away on its own.

And clado is a special case - it likes the exact same conditions as plants, can't be avoided by changing parameters at all, and is resistant to H2O2 and Excel. Which _really_ complicates things.

Furthermore, even with one bulb, it's possible you still have sufficient light that some carbon source is required, like from Excel. Or Metricide, which is more expensive up front, but much cheaper in the long run. And of course, it has algicidal properties when overdosed.

I can't comment on the root tabs, but others might be able to; provided you say what kind and how many.

I don't think I've ever suggested sterilizing a tank and starting from scratch, but here I would consider it. It will be _one heck of a fight_ beating this algae, perhaps more than your finances or patience will allow; though if you do, at least you will learn something in the process. You'll have to correct all your tank parameters, then get rid of the algae through a combination of physical removal, chemical treatments (like my combo treatment), maybe even AlgaeFix too.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 14, 2007)

DarkCobra said:


> Looks like hair, fuzz, AND clado.
> 
> Once algae is this well established, simply changing the tank setup and parameters usually won't make it go away on its own.
> 
> ...


I think I am just gonna have to start over then. I have been think about it for awhile now. and honestly it makes me have anxiety thinking about it! :icon_sad:

Should I discard all the plants as well? The driftwood is going for sure as it was pulled from the tank last August and I just scrubbed the bone dry wood and added back.....within 3 weeks all the old algae came back! :icon_mad:

Its so frustrating and disappointing at the same time....... If I didnt love this tank so much(corner bow) I would just take it down for good.....

thanks for the information and links provided. I will have to remember to start a new journal when I start over.


PS DONT EVER PUT MARIMO IN YOUR TANK UNLESS YOU UNDERSTAND WHAT MAY HAPPEN WHEN YOU DO, I DIDNT AND IT HAS LED TO SO MUCH FRUSTRATION!









My first Marimo ball shortly after adding it to the tank in 2008........


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

What is your filter? Do you have power head in the tank? I'm leaning toward your flow in the tank is low. 

As for your photo period, I wouldn't exceed 8 hours until you really master co2, fert, light, and flow.

The tank can be saved but it will required a lot of work especially for low tech tank. It might be best as DarkCobra mention above to restart the tank. 

If you want want to try to save it. I would follow DarkCobra's thread:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=203684


----------



## wrangler (Oct 14, 2007)

n00dl3 said:


> What is your filter? Do you have power head in the tank? I'm leaning toward your flow in the tank is low.
> 
> As for your photo period, I wouldn't exceed 8 hours until you really master co2, fert, light, and flow.


I have a fluval 305 AND I also have 3 water circulators. 
*Aqueon® Circulation Pump 500*

*Aqueon® Circulation Pump 700*

*Aqueon® Circulation Pump 1250*



currently just the filter and the 700 are running. Anymore and my angels become stressed.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

What's the ph?


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

wrangler said:


> I have a fluval 305 AND I also have 3 water circulators.
> *Aqueon® Circulation Pump 500*
> 
> *Aqueon® Circulation Pump 700*
> ...


Hmmm... currently you have over 13x turnover which has plenty of flow. But I don't think your flow is distributed evenly. Does ALL your plants sway. Not just the top the plants but lower leaves should be moving too.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 14, 2007)

n00dl3 said:


> Hmmm... currently you have over 13x turnover which has plenty of flow. But I don't think your flow is distributed evenly. Does ALL your plants sway. Not just the top the plants but lower leaves should be moving too.



well the 2 stalks that are near the surface do........ rest of the plants is a carpet of dwarf sag. some bronze crypts, and java fern......
the filter out is from the rear towards the front, and the 700 runs from the rear right corner across the tank to the left side.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

wrangler said:


> Should I discard all the plants as well?


I would. A three-day blackout and AlgaeFix treatment in a bucket does a darn good job of killing algae, but it's not a 100% guarantee - and if it doesn't kill all the clado it will likely come back, even if you have your new tank set up perfectly from day #1.



wrangler said:


> The driftwood is going for sure as it was pulled from the tank last August and I just scrubbed the bone dry wood and added back.....within 3 weeks all the old algae came back! :icon_mad:


The driftwood I'd keep. Bake or boil it. Heat is the only way to kill all the spores, rhizomes that burrow in deep, etc.



wrangler said:


> PS DONT EVER PUT MARIMO IN YOUR TANK UNLESS YOU UNDERSTAND WHAT MAY HAPPEN WHEN YOU DO, I DIDNT AND IT HAS LED TO SO MUCH FRUSTRATION!


I personally believe that Marimo balls and invasive clado are two different kinds of clado.

Marimos can get infested with algae just like any other plant. Most can easily be removed by a seven day or more blackout - I've gone as long as a month and the Marimo is unharmed.

But what if it's infested with invasive clado? Since both algae look, feel, and smell identical except for growth pattern, one might mistakenly think the Marimo has "morphed" into an invasive form.

I've kept many Marimos for a long time. Never had a problem. Only had the invasive clado once, and the source was known to be a new plant. I quickly yanked it out before it had a chance to spread, and successfully eliminated it with AlgaeFix in a bucket. I don't know if blackout can be used to treat invasive clado in a Marimo, but I suspect not.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

wrangler said:


> well the 2 stalks that are near the surface do........ rest of the plants is a carpet of dwarf sag. some bronze crypts, and java fern......
> the filter out is from the rear towards the front, and the 700 runs from the rear right corner across the tank to the left side.


I would adjust your flow to have one continuous loop. maybe move the powerhead lower or point it downward. The dwarf sag should be swaying too. Algae tend to develop/grow where low flow occurred.


----------

